# Headset - can hear everything but vocals?



## brydon10

I've had this gaming headset (Razer Carcharias) for about a year now, and all of a sudden I can't hear vocals anymore, through skype or music. Well I can hear them very very quietly, not hardly enough to use. Anyone have an idea on how I can fix this and what the problem is? The warranty is over. Thanks


----------



## epithet

If you plug them into your iPod and listen to music (but not classical), are you also missing many other things like bass, kick drum, snare while getting perhaps more background vocals, reverb and other effects?  Also, if yes, they'd assuredly be monaural in this scenario. Is that the case as well? 
   
  If not, explain more.


----------



## brydon10

Ok, I just tried it with my ipod and the only way I can really describe the sound is like being at the back of a concert hall. And that's not just vocals, it's everything. It is very quiet and weird. I think maybe the headset is just shot, idk. Any ideas?


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Are you sure you are fully inserting the connector?
  The only other thing I can think of is the common
  wire inside the cord is broken. Did the problem start
  after the 'phones were dropped or something?


----------



## jfunk

Quote: 





brydon10 said:


> Ok, I just tried it with my ipod and the only way I can really describe the sound is like being at the back of a concert hall. And that's not just vocals, it's everything. It is very quiet and weird. I think maybe the headset is just shot, idk. Any ideas?


 


  Sounds like an cable problem. You will get that issue if the negative/ground cable has become un-soldered or is shorting. Unscrew the driver and see if a cable has come lose. If you have a multimeter you could also check it with that


----------



## mutefourtwenty

When I was a kid, I used to pull the jack slightly out of my walkman just to get that hall/remix sound. Long story short, cool effect - walkman broken after a year or so. I remember listening to the intro to "Smells like teen spirit" by Nirvana and pulling the jack, I think you can hear Krist plug his bass in the amp just seconds before the drums come in.


----------



## epithet

LIsten to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bJ0dvAl98k
   
  When it indicates it is playing from the left, what do you hear? Audiio in both channels?  Same for right?
   
  When it plays in stereo, do you hear the same thing in both channels? (Does it sound like EVERYTHING is coming from the center of you head?)  Does the quality of the production change drastically from the left/right portions to the stereo portion other than just the placement of the audio from left to right?
   
  Now listen to this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCzi75bhOcI
   
  What happens to the voice over, which should be the most prominent thing and centered.
   
  Note that you may need to hear the above examples using other equipment to know how they are supposed to sound.


----------



## fsuiihb

Hi I tried the two you tube vidz you posted and for the first videi i could hear sound from both sides when it said"left" and "right" but when it said "center " the sound went all funny and quiet. For the second video I couldn't make out what they were saying however I could make out some background audio.


----------



## Avro_Arrow

Sounds like a broken ground connection


----------

